# Terrorist attack foiled.



## Wildcat (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a day late with this news, however I believe its worth reporting here ...



> MELBOURNE (Reuters) - Australian police arrested four men they said were linked to a Somali militant group on Tuesday, accusing them of planning a suicide attack on an army base and raising fears the al Qaeda-linked rebels were seeking targets outside Africa.
> 
> The four were seized in dawn raids on 19 properties across Melbourne following a seven-month investigation involving several forces and Australia's national security agency ASIO.
> 
> ...


Australia police foil suicide attack on army base - Yahoo!7 News


Great out come on this one, ever with a madia leak before the raids


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF are wrong with people!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 5, 2009)

I read this today in the paper. These people are getting desperate. and that's what scares me, ya know...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 5, 2009)

There is something just not ringing correctly here. These guys were going to attempt an armed strike against one of the most well protected militaryt targets in the country. I suppose it was a possibility, but it just seems so surreal to me.

But what does worry me is that it appears that Al Qaeda's main base of operations is no longer in Afghanistan. They appear to now have their training facilities in Somalia. They are slippery as eels these guys......


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2009)

This is certainly disturbing, the arrests made aren't that far away from me. I agree with you Redbeard desperation is certainly wafting from these bastards. 


The media has proved again how useless it is at current, firstly The Australian newspaper leaks the story, then they play judge and jury in their reporting style. Finally regarding security they proceed to televise all the vehicles driven into the base in question by ADF members this morning, rego plates an all.


----------

